#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-06
<MikeS11> Hello fellow Canadians!
<dscassel_> Hi MikeS11. :)
<MikeS11> have a good weekend?
<dscassel> Yeah, actually.
<dscassel> I'd been offline most of last week. Managed to get internets back on Sunday.
<dscassel> Do anything exciting?
<MikeS11> backcountry skiing, bought a truck. needless to say it was a good weekend.
<dscassel> Nice. :)
<dscassel> Where'd you ski?
<MikeS11> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=50.355866%2C-122.405548&spn=0.05279%2C0.154324&z=13
<MikeS11> southern BC. coast mountain range. very close to whistler.
<MikeS11> dscassel: I started with shaw for my internet last week. I got a great deal and they hooked me up the next morning. Which provider are you with?
<dscassel> MikeS11: I'm on Primus.  I got grandfathered in after they bought magma (which bought wiznet, which bought dsl.ca, which was the last ISP I actually signed up with).
<MikeS11> :S
<dscassel> I'm thinking about switching to TechSavvy cable. Not that Primus is horrible, but they're ambiguous about whether they filter.
<MikeS11> In BC the big ISPs are telus/shaw. shaw doesn't filter, they don't forward nastygrams(pirating) and they have a feature called speedboost (first little bit of a download is unmetered with no restrictions on your speed). telus does non of this.
<dscassel> My choices for big players in SW Ontario are Bell and Rogers. I'll take none of the above. :P
<MikeS11> Noted, in case I move out east.
<dscassel> I think Shaw is in Toronto, but not here.
<johanbr> I don't think Shaw has any end-user networks in Toronto
<johanbr> they bought Mountain Cable in Hamilton a year or two ago, which apparently caused Rogers to throw a fit
<johanbr> they had some kind of agreement not to enter each other's territory
<dscassel> Hurray for collusion!
<johanbr> exactly!
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-07
<dscassel> Agenda for the next meeting (this coming Sunday): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2010-12-12
<dscassel> I'm thinking we could probably spend an hour talking about the website, but feel free to add stuff.
<BobJonkman> Hi dscassel: can you add the meeting to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<billybigrigger> the new site looks good!
<dscassel> billybigrigger: Yeah. :)
<dscassel> It's just using the standard Ubuntu theme, but even that is a big improvement.
<billybigrigger> i thought we didn't have control over the website?
<billybigrigger> months ago we tried to change the website and it failed...
<dscassel> Yeah, we do.  So we can change the theme all we want.
<dscassel> We haven't found anybody who wants to tackle that task, though.
<billybigrigger> hmmm....
<dscassel> The new website is on a new server that we control.
<billybigrigger> ahhhhh
<billybigrigger> that's why
<billybigrigger> someone in the UK owned it before ya?
<billybigrigger> that's why our attempts failed :P
<dscassel> It was hosting provided by Canonical previously.
<billybigrigger> yay!! my via card left LAX yesterday :) i might be able to flash my xbox soon! w00p w00p
<dscassel> Which was great at the time, but LoCo team IT issues don't seem to be high on their priority list.
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> the login for the site is for admins only?
<billybigrigger> logging in with my launchpad id does nothing
<dscassel> We'll have to create you an account to let you add content.
<dscassel> (You don't need an account if you don't want to change things)
<billybigrigger> well i joined the web team on launchpad
<dscassel> Okay, then. I can see if I can set you up tonight.
<dscassel> txwikinger: Do you have time to create an account for billybigrigger?
<txwikinger> sure
<dscassel> Awesome.
<billybigrigger> you guys rock :P
<guillaume_> hi all
<guillaume_> i have a question
<dscassel> shoot
<guillaume_> i want to set-up a squid+dansguardian server with ncsa auth everything work except the auth any iudea ?
<guillaume_> i have tried most of the how to on the net
<guillaume_> nothing seem to work
<dscassel> Ooh, no clue.
<dscassel> I've got squid running, but just a basix proxy, nothing exotic.
<guillaume_> ok
<billybigrigger> guillaume_, nothing relevant on the server guide?
<guillaume_> we need  multiple filtergroup + strongh filtering
<guillaume_> no nothing the how to there is outdated
<txwikinger> billybigrigger: please come into the private query to give me some details
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/squid.html
<billybigrigger> nothing related to dansguardian though
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers/DansGuardian
<dscassel> Sounds pretty specialized. Dunno where would be a good place to ask. Maybe #ubuntu-server?
<billybigrigger> guillaume_, i assume none of that helps you?
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian
<billybigrigger> i agree with dscassel the server team's irc chan is probably a better place to ask :P
<guillaume_> only the squidguard one i have not tried
<guillaume_> i am the only one on ubuntu-server
<billybigrigger> #ubuntu-server
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> 300+ users in there right now
<dscassel> guillaume_: Check for misspellings. #ubuntu-server is a pretty big channel.
 * billybigrigger needs to shave
<billybigrigger> the itch is killing me!
<KombuchaKip> Ubuntu Vancouver LoCo celebration http://photos1.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/2/6/b/f/highres_20109919.jpeg
<billybigrigger> haha nice
<KombuchaKip> billybigrigger: Huge party. I couldn't make it though.
<billybigrigger> haha i bet
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-09
<BobJonkman> Spending an hour with Ubunto at http://www.littlebeancoffeebar.ca/
<BobJonkman> /o/u/
<KombuchaKip> For anyone that's interested, you can watch the Copyright Modernization discussion in Parliament live via CPAC. Sorry about the non-free format. Their choice, not mine. http://206.191.11.112/cpac1eh
<Yompa> Thanks, is this live now?
<Yompa> They are working late :-)
<Yompa> nvm "Earlier today"
<MephistoM> hey has anyone checked out www.elderproject.knet.ca ? this guy uses edubuntu to provide educational resources to students in northern first nations communities
<mikazo> hi
<hakimsheriff> is corey burger here?
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Not usually.  he's burgundavia when he is.
<hakimsheriff> okay thanks
<dscassel> Anything in particular you need, Ubuntu Canada-wise?  He's not the contact anymore...
<MagicFab> dscassel, who's the contact now ?
<hakimsheriff> has anyone seen darcy casselman?
<dscassel> Me and txwikinger.
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: That's me. :)
<hakimsheriff> did you recieve my SASE for Ubuntu stickers?
<dscassel> Yup.
<dscassel> They're on their way to you.
<IdleOne> MagicFab: you aren't with canonical anymore?
<IdleOne> oh, hello :)
<hakimsheriff> cool
<hakimsheriff> thx a lot
<dscassel> np. :)
<hakimsheriff> hey how do you get your name in yellow ?
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: I see names in yellow (using irssi) when they use my name at the start of the chat line.
<dscassel> Like that. :)
<IdleOne> hakimsheriff: when someone uses your nick irssi automatically makes it yellow on your end so you can see it
<IdleOne> see /help hilight
 * txwikinger thinks it should either be highlight or hilite
<hakimsheriff> IdleOne: test
<IdleOne> hakimsheriff: I see it in red (xchat)
<IdleOne> txwikinger: yeah but irssi calls it hilight
<hakimsheriff> IdleOne: i use xchat too
<txwikinger> IdleOne: I believe you.. just wanted to give 2c :)
<IdleOne> hakimsheriff: then you should be seeing this all in red also
<IdleOne> txwikinger: :P
<IdleOne> there's your change ^^
<hakimsheriff> IdleOne: I see it in yellow
<IdleOne> hakimsheriff: settings >preferences > colors and you can set it how you like
<IdleOne> something tells me you are using xchat-gnome
<hakimsheriff> I think I am
<hakimsheriff> not sure
<hakimsheriff> what's the difference
<IdleOne> just some customization I think.
<IdleOne> I prefer xchat-common
<hakimsheriff> where can I get it?
<hakimsheriff> sorry I am kind-of new to Ubuntu
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install xchat-common or from the Software Center
<hakimsheriff> okay thx
<IdleOne> sure thing
<92AABQTKT> IdleOne: now usin xchat. (the other one)
<hakimsheriff> dscassel: Hey, how did you get stickers from system76
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-10
<MagicFab> IdleOne, not anymore - ~2 weeks
<IdleOne> EOL?
<hakimsheriff> dscassel: How did you get stickers from system76?
 * KombuchaKip jumps and clicks his heals at the third Zeitgeist coming out this January.
<KombuchaKip> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw-MFeR8Frw
<ZykoticK9> KombuchaKip, nice ;)
<KombuchaKip> ZykoticK9: Very cute.
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-11
<Yompa> Indeed cute :-) thanks for sharing.
<[thor]> http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophysics/missing-gravity.htm
<KombuchaKip> [thor]: Cool. Thanks
<[thor]> i think this is an excuse for a ramping up of the canadian space program
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-12
 * hakimsheriff is trying to contact burgandavia and dscassel
<KombuchaKip> [thor]: Who knows.
<BobJonkman> Is there an IRC meeting tonite?
<BobJonkman> hypatia is not online, dscassel is napping...
<BobJonkman> Hmm...  I originally thought this was sent at 5:25PM (but apparently this was 5:25AM): https://twitter.com/flying_squirrel/status/13902284018688000
<dscassel> BobJonkman: IRC meetimg tonight!
<BobJonkman> I'm at a client site; may not be able to join in... :-(
<dscassel> Yeah, it may be a short meeting.
<dscassel> I was only just managed to let the -website team know we're talking about the site.
<dscassel> txwikinger isn't around either.  Not sure what he's been up to lately.
<dscassel> Meeting agenda is here:  Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https
<dscassel> Meeting agenda (try that again): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2010-12-12
<dscassel> And, of course, just when we're going to talk about it, the website is down.
<dscassel> *sigh*
<dscassel> Anyone here for the meeting?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-05
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<s-fox> Morning :-)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-06
<DarwinSurvivor> has anyone here had issues with gnome-terminal not redrawing properly?
<FiReSTaRT> DarwinSurvivor: terminal? no.. but i've had shell crashy crashy segfault issues (open bug)
<FiReSTaRT> downloading xfce just to try it out... my lappy is borderline too old for modern gnome :(
<willwh>  FiReSTaRT try lubuntu (lxde)
<willwh> running it on my thinkpad - it's nice.
<FiReSTaRT> willwh: my comp is still OK with gnome and could probably handle the next revision, but i'm liking what i see in xfce.. might even keep it if i can figure out how to make the windows snap to the "top" bottom bar instead of the bottom one :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FiReSTaRT> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FiReSTaRT
<FiReSTaRT> what's shakin :)
<BluesKaj> odd , the tab for #ubuntu-ca here , just changed to just ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> no idea... im currently focused on properly tweaking xfce :)
<BluesKaj> I have a not so new beta version of konversation 1.4 and it's acting up renaming chatroom tabs and duplicating them ...not serious but odd anyway
<BluesKaj> this client has been in beta for over a yr now , perhaps the devs should move on to debug finish this version
<BluesKaj> debug/finish
<willwh> dscassel: around?
<BluesKaj> he's in the nicklist , willwh :)
<willwh> dscassel: I reinstalled - no more encrypted home partition
<willwh> good bye silly screen issues :P
<BluesKaj> willwh, isn't there a method to selectively encrypt certain data , and not all that resides on the partition?
<willwh> yes
<willwh> this is a little webdev box in my house though
<willwh> I really have no need for encryption
<willwh> all the code on there is hosted on github anyway :)
<BluesKaj> github..ok , tried some git versions of apps , but cmake doesn't come with ./configure files anymore so i get no target errors when I run "make" . Obviously I don't have a lot of experience compiling from source, but I no longer know what to do about this problem. afaik ai have all the right apps/libs installed for build-essential, make , cmake and mercurial.
<BluesKaj> so what am I missing or not doing correctly, willwh ?
<willwh> BluesKaj: well
<willwh> I'd need to see the app :)
<willwh> I mean - I am working with node.js a lot now
<willwh> https://github.com/joyent/node
<willwh> you simply do; git clone https://github.com/joyent/node
<willwh> cd node
<willwh> ./configure
<willwh> make
<willwh> make install
<willwh> :D
<willwh> infact
<willwh> one more step, after you cd node, git checkout v0.6.4
<willwh> that could be your prob BluesKaj - you are probably cloning the master repo - which doesn't have a current release
<willwh> you need to just cd <yourdir> && git checkout <push tab a bit to see all possible checkout versions>
<willwh> :D
<BluesKaj> that's java stuff you're referring to ..I'm talking about git versions of apps like google earth
<BluesKaj> why would I need to cd into my dir , isn't that ~/ which is the current prompt in the terminal ?
<willwh> BluesKaj: ohh
<willwh> I haven't tried compiling google earth
<willwh> I could though :)
<willwh> also - node is server side javascript
<willwh> it's written in C tho
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about C ..i'm a user not a coder
<BluesKaj> think I'll break a rule and crosspost this in #ubuntu
<willwh> BluesKaj: can you link me the google earth repo you are using?
<willwh> so I can clone and try and compile?
<BluesKaj> willwh, I can't find it anymore , forgot ..it was one of the git repos
<BluesKaj> willwh, it's no big deal , I use google maps instead , it's practically as good
<willwh> :]
<BluesKaj> besides google earth hasn't worked properly on this pc in ages , since 10.10 , lsb-core not
<BluesKaj> or not
<dscassel> Around-ish!
<dscassel> willwh: So you've got irssi logs now?
<willwh> yar never a problem
<willwh> it must be something to do with the /home partition encryption
<dscassel> Odd. I don't encrypt, but I'm still not getting logs.
<dscassel> I should probably try debugging my config again.
<dscassel> (Mind you, this channel's logged by bots, and it's the only one I worry about missing things in)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-07
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh: you mentioned reinstalling without encryption and screen issues going away. Was home-encryption causing video card problems?
<DarwinSurvivor> I've been trying to track down some nasty video driver issues myself and am using encryption. If they are related I would love to know more
<willwh> I don't know - was my headless server :)
<khoover> anyone here know much about the android sdk?
<khoover> or limitations of the OS, in general.
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh: oh, did you man "gnu"screen issues?
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: I've heard the emulator is encredibly resource intensive (quadcores-drop-to-their-knees intensive)
<willwh> huh?
<DarwinSurvivor> < willwh> good bye silly screen issues :P
<willwh> s/man/mean?
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, yeah, my bad :P
<willwh> uh,possibly
<willwh> yes
<willwh> err, yes I did.
<DarwinSurvivor> lol, ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-08
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-09
<khoover> heeeeeeeeeeeelp
<khoover> bloody touchpad isn't working, and yet it seems like xorg's picking it up
<bregma> khoover, if you install the xinput package and run 'xinput list' does it show something that looks like the touchpad?
<khoover> yeah, i'm looking at my xorg.conf.d/synaptics file, there's only an entry for "touchpad catchall"
<khoover> bregma, trippy bit is, if i look at the xorg.0 log, seems like the thing boots up fine.
<bregma> your xorg.conf.d/synaptics sounds right
<bregma> si xinput list shows your touchpad device?
<bregma> s/si/so/
<khoover> yeah
<bregma> if you run "xinput test 15" (or whatever the device number is) does it spit out numbers?
<khoover> yep, all sorts
<bregma> well, X is seeing it and treating it right from the sounds of it
<khoover> buuuut, it's not working....have a usb mouse plugged in, it works fine
<bregma> and nothing else has grabbed it and not let go
<khoover> doubtful, rebooted and it wouldn't work
<bregma> you're right, it's most odd
<khoover> not even evtest could get anything
<khoover> it's an elantech, but i'm seeing synaptics all over
<bregma> synaptics is just the name of the generic touchpad driver in x.org
<bregma> evtest may not give you output in an X window if X has the device open, you would have to run it as root from a non-X console window (ctl-alt-f1 etc)
<khoover> huh? thought it was a specific manufacturer, like alps
<khoover> ctrl alt f2?
<bregma> yes, like kleenex and xerox
<bregma> ctrl alt f2 would also give you a non-X console to run evtest in
<khoover> and nothing logged
<khoover> or, least, don't think anything logged
<bregma> are you sure you have the right /dev/input/event device?
<bregma> X gets its input from the dev node, and if xinput shows motion events, evtest should
<khoover> wait, xinput?
<khoover> not xlist?
<bregma> hmm, I don;t have xlist on my system, but I did say xinput
<khoover> sorry, xinput list
<khoover> yeah, even when i do test, nothing
<khoover> works for everything else
<khoover> bregma,
<bregma> hmm, if evtest and xinput test show no data, the kernel is not sending data -- is this a laptop with a 'disable touchpad' function key?
<khoover> i dunno
<khoover> crap, yes. -_-
<khoover> just realized i hit it cause i had no idea what it was
<bregma> heh
<khoover> while my laptop was frozen
<khoover> this is why they ask, "is it plugged in"
<bregma> problem solved?
<khoover> yep
<khoover> can now leave #ubuntu...that place is chaos
<bregma> absolutely
<willwh> it is
<willwh> it's horrible :)
<willwh> I don't know how people get help in there tbh
<willwh> I've tried a couple of times - but it's mostly newbs screaming, dpkg-reconfigure X
<willwh> hahaha
<DarwinSurvivor> bahahaha, disable-button 1, khoover 0 :D
<DarwinSurvivor> I think the #ubuntu channel needs to be a triage channel, then send people to #ubuntu-x11, #ubuntu-packagin, #ubuntu-drivers, etc for real help. There's just WAY too many people in there!
<willwh> yes
<willwh> that is actually quite a good idea
<DarwinSurvivor> do you know about how many "helpers" are in there?
<willwh> no idea whatsoever
<DarwinSurvivor> that system only works if there are enough helpers to cover a few more channels
<willwh> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> if it's 100 helpees vs 4 helpers, there's not much that can done :(
<DarwinSurvivor> *be done
<willwh> I would happily idle in ubuntu-packaging :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dscassel> Oh yeah, there's an IRC meeting next week...
<dscassel> Anything anyone wants to talk about?  I'm writing up the agenda.
<DarwinSurvivor> never been to an ubuntu-ca meeting, what kind of stuff gets discussed
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-10
<dscassel> DarwinSurvivor: Mostly planning events and an occasional bit of administrivia.
<DarwinSurvivor> dscassel: ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<khoover> hey guys, been having a problem with one of my other laptops; I hit the power button, power light turns on, nothing happens for a good 10 seconds, then the computer reboots - maybe half a second of power-off - stays on for another 10 seconds, and then crashes.
<khoover> er, shuts down
<khoover> no bios interface, no boot loader shows; the screen remains fully powered down.
<BluesKaj> khoover, does actually go thru a shutdown or does it just quit
<BluesKaj> hmm, bad RAM ? .. just speculating
<khoover> BluesKaj, possibly, but I managed to get it started once, and things looked fine. except for the fact that i still had yet to fix my breaking of sudo.
<khoover> and it just quits, like, if i yanked the power cord
<BluesKaj> but the screen stays lit , khoover ?
<khoover> the screen never starts. it's off throughout the process
<BluesKaj> oops sorry
<BluesKaj> misread your post above about the scrn
<BluesKaj> I think it may be the PSU , but failsafe triggers shut the PSU down in case of hardware failure...I had the graphics section die on my mobo , and as soon as I installed anew pci gpu , all was fine ...as an example
<BluesKaj> it's a difficult problem tracking down hardware failure
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-11
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-03
<Nikonn> hi there
<jesusemelendezm> hi Nikonn
<jesusemelendezm> how are you ?
<jesusemelendezm> Nikonn: hi
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-05
<jlamothe> Does anyone here have any experinece with lubntu?
<willwh> jlamothe: a bit yah
<willwh> although I am not running it currently
<jlamothe> I've just switched my netbook over to lubuntu, and was wondering if thers a way to get the mail notification icon that regular ubuntu has.
<jlamothe> There's a popup that shows up, but that only does me any good if I happen to be looking at the screen when it happens.
<willwh> this may help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1959611
<jlamothe> This looks promising.  Thanks.
<willwh> np
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> random Q
<willwh> I use apache + usermod
<willwh> I want to give access to a friend to be able to write to my /home/willwh/public_html/somedir
<willwh> so I created a new group "web" - added willwh, and the other user to the group
<willwh> chown -R willwh:web ~/public_html/somedir/
<willwh> I can use WinSCP with the other account - and it does save file changes
<willwh> but WinSCP is throwing permissions errors
<willwh> hjalp! :)
<Chex> willwh: sounds like a job for S-ticy bit
<Chex> Sticky
<willwh> Chex: huh? :]
<Chex> willwh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions
<Chex> willwh: take a look at sticky bits
<willwh> thx
<willwh> Chex: well... I read it, didn't fully understand
<BobJonkman> willwh: The sticky bit on the Group permission for a directory will give the same permission to all folders and files created under that directory
<willwh> so how do I set that?
<BobJonkman> It's a way to ensure all files and directories created have the same group owner
<BobJonkman> It's been a while, but from memory: chmod -R g+S folder/
<BobJonkman> -R make it recursive so it applies to all subfolders
<BobJonkman> g+S set the Sticky Bit for Group
<willwh> ah :)
<BobJonkman> So now, whatever user:group ownership you have on "folder/" will automatically apply to new folders and files you create under folder/
<willwh> mmm
<willwh> g+S didn't seem to work
<BobJonkman> My memory ain't what it used to be
<willwh> ;]
<BobJonkman> If you're not already the owner of that folder (and its subordinates) then you might have to sudo that
<willwh> I did
 * BobJonkman experiments on a temp folder
<BobJonkman> hmmm... chmod -R g+s folder/  works, but I remember something about a difference between g+s and g+S
<BobJonkman> And funny thing, applying g+s still shows with a S when I ls -l
<willwh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Sticky_Bit
<willwh> :D
<willwh> grrrrrrrrr
<willwh> I set get perm issues from winscp
<willwh> it is saving it
<willwh> but puking and saying permission errors
<BobJonkman> That link shows adding sticky bit to "Other" permission.  I've only used it with Group.
<willwh> ah
<willwh> The sticky bit. It's needed for "other" in shared directories like /tmp. It's needed for "group" in shared directories where write permission is given to a group, like /var/www
<BobJonkman> That's right, so that any files and directories created get the same permissions and ownership as the parent
<BobJonkman> In other OSes it's called Inherited File Rights
<BobJonkman> And other OSes (I'm thinking Netware, not Windows) the file system has a lot more finesse over assigning file rights.
<BobJonkman> Linux file permissions are great for their simplicity (mostly), but lacks fine-grained control.
<BobJonkman> I've never played with it, but there's a whole set of extended file rights available
<BobJonkman> Can't think of the package that provides it;  it'll come to me
<willwh> https://gist.github.com/24e8aa1edb9b7a521ef5
<willwh> so that is actually at /home/willwh/public_html/ilovedf
<willwh> I have a user account called "zealot" - whose home directory is set to /home/willwh/public_html/ilovedf
<willwh> so when I SCP in, that is what I get
<willwh> zealot is also in the "web" group
<BobJonkman> There's a way of assigning permissions to specific accounts with Access Control Lists
<BobJonkman> ACLs are more like what I'm used to on Netware and Windows
<BobJonkman> man acl
<BobJonkman> Haven't played with ACLs on Linux, and I suspect you don't need it for what you're trying to do
<willwh> ye
<willwh> I just want to let one user account edit crap in a dir under my user's home dir
<BobJonkman> try setting the group owner for that folder to that user's home group
<BobJonkman> Sorry, willwh, I've gotta go.  I suspect I'm not being all that useful anyway...
<willwh> np BobJonkman thx for the assistance!!
<BobJonkman> you're welcome, for what it's worth.
<BobJonkman> I'll be back in a couple of hours.  Dinner needs to be made and eaten
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-06
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh: have you checked that the connecting user has execute permissions on all the parent folders?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-03
<Felishia> can I ask about computer science scholarships in canada?
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: The topic for #ubuntu-ca is: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 23 Jan 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 23 Jan 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<KombuchaKip> Avaneya's Viking Lander Remastered software acknowledged by NASA. http://pds-imaging.jpl.nasa.gov/software/software.html#Voyager
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-04
<BobJonkman> Hey everybody! chaslinux is having an Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener tomorrow: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2657/detail/
<Sebastien> too bad im far :(
<Sebastien> i would so go in a meeting in ottawa
<Sebastien> is it still possible to order free DVDs and distribute them to people around?
<BobJonkman> Hi Sebastien: I've run out of free DVDs, but dscassel may still have some.
<BobJonkman> We'll certainly get some more after the 14.04 release in April
<Sebastien> you ran out of them ?
<Sebastien> are you the one dealing with this?
<BobJonkman> And we'll probably get some more still for the Waterloo Mini Maker Faire later next summer
<BobJonkman> Sebastien: I ran out because I gave them away at various computer club meetings, LUGs, NaNoWriMo, other Ubuntu Hours, &c.
<BobJonkman> I get mine from dscassel, who's the official Ubuntu-ca contact
<BobJonkman> But don't let a lack of disks stop you from holding an Ubuntu Hour in Ottawa!
<Sebastien> ok, and how much is his going to cost me if i want to order about 300 dvd's ? i was planning on giving them to shops around my town, and people who will come to my party .
<Sebastien> BobJonkman, i want to do something good for ubuntu :) i am part of ubuntu-qc for about a year now, and trying to officialise mself as a ubuntu member soon.
<Sebastien> i dont program, or design stuff. im just good on irc and a people person.
<BobJonkman> dscassel (Darcy Casselman, @flying_squirrel on Twitter) had an offer where anyone holding an Ubuntu Hour and taking a picture would get 10 DVDs (gratis!).
<Sebastien> 10?
<Sebastien> i will hand this out in less then 5minutes, lol.
<BobJonkman> Sadly, there wasn't much takeup on his offer except for me and chaslinux
<Sebastien> BobJonkman, are you in the ottawa area?
<BobJonkman> I'm in  Elmira, just north of Waterloo, ON
<Sebastien> oh nice
<Sebastien> i know the area :)
<BobJonkman> I'm not much of a developer either, just an Ubuntu enthusiast.
<Sebastien> same here :)
<BobJonkman> Are you on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list?
<Sebastien> i dont think so
<Sebastien> im on launchpad, and got my own wiki page
<Sebastien> as instructed to my last year
<BobJonkman> You can sign up at http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman> Have a look at the Canadian Team wiki page too. I don't think we have an Ottawa chapter yet (we used to) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam
<BobJonkman> I recommend that you set up a Launchpad page for Ubuntu-ca-Ottawa then create a mailing list there for your area. Update the Wiki so there's a http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Ottawa page, then advertise on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list that you're holding an Ubuntu Hour
<BobJonkman> Then hold an Ubuntu Hour :)
<BobJonkman> I have to go AFK for about an hour; but I'll be back
 * BobJonkman uses his best Arnie voice
<Sebastien> tyt :)
<Sebastien> im regged to the mailing list now
<BobJonkman> Yay!
<bregma> Sebastien, if you hold a Ubuntu Hour so something, let me know, I'm only about an hour from there
<Sebastien> bregma, ill try to think about it, i am not too sure what i could bring to this with my lack of skills.
<bregma> akk you need to hold a Ubuntu Hour is organization, enthusiasm, and a few friends
<bregma> all*
<bregma> I seem to lack at least two of those :)
<Sebastien> well if anyone wants to do it with me, i dont mind.
<Sebastien> and i am a french speaker aswel, if it can help
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-05
<bregma> next Ubuntu Global Jam is April 04 - 06, start planning now
<BobJonkman> bregma: Earlier tonight I added UGJ as an agenda item for the next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<azend> Hey BobJonkman, if you are going to Aruna's party in TO, can I hitch a ride?
<azend> Wait. Is that a wednesday?
<azend> fack
<azend> Not another one
<BobJonkman> azend: No date for Aruna's Toronto Ubuntu Hour yet, but yes, you can hitch a ride.
<BobJonkman> I'm hoping it's on Saturday 14 Dec, but just about any other date (evening) works for me.
<BobJonkman> Also, there's a Cryptoparty in Toronto tonight: https://torontocrypto.org
<BobJonkman> I hear Aruna will be there.
<BobJonkman> But I'm going to the Kitchener Ubuntu Hour, 6:00pm at the Williams Cafe at City Hall: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2657-ubuntu-hour-kitchener/
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-06
<Guest99613> OK I am here
<Guest99613> Hi Bob this is John Kerr
<18WAE9EA1> Hi John!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-07
<KombuchaKip> Ubuntu Vancouver and Avaneya: http://www.straight.com/life/544186/geek-speak-kip-warner-project-lead-avaneya
#ubuntu-ca 2014-12-03
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ca 2014-12-05
<dagnachew> hi all
<dagnachew> qqn de quebec ici ?
#ubuntu-ca 2015-12-05
<torak> hello guys
<torak> i am from turkey. I want move to the canada! :)
#ubuntu-ca 2016-12-09
<ScotchYip_> Hi.  The main channel seemed overly huge.
<ScotchYip_> From the /topic, I'm assuming that this channel is only active during meetings.  Let me know if I'm mistaken.  :)
<genii> ScotchYip_: There's some talk occasionally, but for the most part it's quiet :) The Canadian mailing list is more active
<bregma> ScotchYip_, as Canadians we're a pretty taciturn bunch, but if you have a question you can always ask, someone who's around might have an answer
#ubuntu-ca 2016-12-11
<CebSombre> evening folks!
<BobJonkman> Well hi CebSombre!
<BobJonkman> (it's been pretty quiet in here)
<CebSombre> lol, indeed though it is Saturday night, all the Ubuntu power users probably painting the town red
<CebSombre> er, purplish
